# Who here as a cross breed/mongrel?



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not going to have a war on this post and i will have it closed if need be!! 
But i was just wondering how many people here have mongrel as i have noticed that an awful lot of people on here have pedigrees (i have nothing against that) but just curious as i don't see many mongrels on here.

I have a 10 year old Basenji cross called Millie ('innocent' dog in my signiture lol)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Hols<3Millie said:


> I am not going to have a war on this post and i will have it closed if need be!!
> But i was just wondering how many people here have mongrel as i have noticed that an awful lot of people on here have pedigrees (i have nothing against that) but just curious as i don't see many mongrels on here.
> 
> I have a 10 year old Basenji cross called Millie ('innocent' dog in my signiture lol)


Note wrong with mongrols! just the irrespnsible breeding by some that get peoples backs up! We has monrgols when I was a child! your dog in beautiful,


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I think actually there's more x breeds on this forum than pure :lol:

I have Rusty the Malamute x Springer spaniel


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 20 week old Lab X rhodesian ridgeback called Tummel


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Note wrong with mongrols! just the irrespnsible breeding by some that get peoples backs up! We has monrgols when I was a child! your dog in beautiful,


i know but i've always been told there's a difference
crossbreed = pedigree x pedigree so contains two breeds
Monegrel = crossbreed/mongrel x crossbreed/mongrel so contains 3 or more breeds 
that's just the way i've been taught but i really don't want a war on here as i know it can happen quite easily


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have two - Bruce is a shihtzu X yorkie and Britches is a chihuahua x yorkie. They are both 6 years old and very much a duo - bless 'em.

Here's little Britches.









Here's Bruce.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

aw they're so cute especially Britches - that's why i like crossbreeds - so innocent lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ha ha - Britches has the true spirit of a chihuahua though and won't stand any nonsense from the Mals. Both fit as little fiddles too, never a day at the vet.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

One x mutt comming up:lol:


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

I have 2 a Rhodesian Ridgeback x German Shepherd and a Chihuahua x Jack Russell, I also have a pedigree boxer i inherited from my parents as she became too attached to my dogs after a holiday.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I think actually there's more x breeds on this forum than pure :lol:
> 
> I have Rusty the Malamute x Springer spaniel


Been stalking your profile and pictures: is Maya the Mal the mum of Rusty? He's super cute! Lovely face: I think the Springer seems to have dominated with shape of head and colour. I would never have guessed that a Mal was involved! How tall is Rusty? I'd love my older boy to be a bit taller: he's only about 20 inches to the shoulder!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> Been stalking your profile and pictures: is Maya the Mal the mum of Rusty? He's super cute! Lovely face: I think the Springer seems to have dominated with shape of head and colour. I would never have guessed that a Mal was involved! How tall is Rusty? I'd love my older boy to be a bit taller: he's only about 20 inches to the shoulder!


Yeah, Maya is Rusty's Mum :lol: and Daynnas Bear and zeb also :thumbup: :lol:

Maya is very small for a mal and Barney, who was the dad was short was he was a working x show springer so the pup's haven't turned out huge.

I'm not sure on height i'll measure 'em later :lol:


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Jack Russell x Toy Poodle who has the most wonderful character and personality. All through his operation and recovery he was brilliant, not sure if Archie and Buzz would have been so good.

Val xx


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

archiesmum said:


> I have a Jack Russell x Toy Poodle who has the most wonderful character and personality. All through his operation and recovery he was brilliant, not sure if Archie and Buzz would have been so good.
> 
> Val xx


aww, i have only really got my eye on having one pedigree (from breeder) which will be a rough collie or sheltie (undecided).
What happened to him  lucky you have a cross of two strong willed breeds


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I have an American Cocker x Jack Russell. She has the hyperactive nature of the cocker and the feisty personality of a Jack Russell, defo a character! lol


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

No idea what cross she is.
I think poodle X springer, but she is a rescue so there is no way to ever now.

Here is Bella-boo!


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

3 mongrels here  ...

Molly









Mia









and Erin


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> No idea what cross she is.
> I think poodle X springer, but she is a rescue so there is no way to ever now.
> 
> Here is Bella-boo!


She is very cute. There looks like something quite distinctive in the face I'm not sure if i see poodle, defo springer but i can't put my finger on the other half...


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

My Amberbamber is a lurcher :thumbup:









Not sure what cross she is- she's smaller than a grey, larger than a whippet- but the vet thinks she has a whippety-face. She's boooooootiful!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

clover is a yorkie/chi x and I love her to bits


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My old lass is a ridgeback/lab/collie and I couldnt ask for a better wee dog. She is a proper wee cracker and doing amazing for her age.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Forgot to post photo's of Rusty :scared:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I grew up with crossbreeds. They were always accidents in those days and owners used to give them away, only too glad to find them a home. We had a mongrel, well at least four crosses, possibly more. Border collie x gsd was the father, not sure what the mother was and I don't think the owner was either, but he wad coloured like a golden retriever, so probably some of that in there somewhere. He was the best guard dog in the world, protected the kids, got a potential burglar............But he was a "do you want a pup or they're going to vivisection" so that is how we got him. 

The reason I have had pedigrees is because I like to know what I am getting. I knew what my retriever and my newfies were going to look like and probably be like when they grew up. I loved Leo to bits, but he was a scruffy little thing, one ear up, one ear down, skinny little legs! Sorry if that sounds snobby, but it is the bare fact.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

yep Me

I have Zeb springer spaniel x malamute, at less measurment he was around 24in to the withers and around 30kg 









and bear who is also a springer spaniel x malamute hes around 24ish in aswell and around 30kg


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Alongside my two labs and my goldie,i have Murphy who is a cross of a goldie and a bernese.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I had Micky - a real mongrel boy, when I was a kid. He would wait at the corner for me to come home from school and when it came to boyfriends, if he didn't like them I didn't keep them. He approved of my OH, so I kept him!  He was a fantastic dog. I also had what looked like lab - terrier mix I rescued from a pound. She was also a great little dog.
I now have a labrador x poodle, or a labradoodle if you like  and a greyhound. They are like Laurel and Hardy! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

all dogs are crossbreeds so we all have them:thumbup:


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

//////////]


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Rico said:


> This is my dog Trigger hes a Staff Rottweiler cross.


man thats a real dog:thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> man thats a real dog:thumbup:


I'll fight you for him; he's a stunner!

I have a staffie cross something. His parentage is entirely unknown as he is a rescue.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a yorkie x jack russell and he is honestly the craziest puppy I've ever met 

here he is chewing something he shouldn't and , shortly after this my brothers glasses. got to love him


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I'll fight you for him; he's a stunner!
> 
> I have a staffie cross something. His parentage is entirely unknown as he is a rescue.


ya can have him nonnie i fightin you:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

borderer said:


> ya can have him nonnie i fightin you:scared::scared::scared:


Very wise Bordie, very wise


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

I have two collie crosses both from the same mother but different litters. They are the best dogs ever xx


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I have Dascha, my real heinz 57


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I have Bella, who we were told is a husky x malamute but i'm sure theres more in there! lol Maybe a bit of GSD???


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

pika said:


> I have Dascha, my real heinz 57


Fibber! he's a heinz 54!

seriously! proper proud pooch!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

We used to have one called Titch who we rescued from the streets starving to death. The vet says he was a JRT x Yorkie and I think so too he looks a little like a yorkie but had the attitude of a JRT lol

I cant upload piccies from my comp for some reason so no pics here im afraid


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi is a Westie x JR:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 2 mutts 

Candy, she's 13 and is a collie/terrier rescue









Luna, she's 15 months and is an english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux









I also have Sky my German Shepherd


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have Buster. His mother was a cairn terrier but no idea what the father was. He was from an accidental litter and the owner gave me him for free because she wouldn't take money for a cross


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

We've got Bella. Her dad was a pedigree lab, mum was a mongrel. Not sure what was in her as we didn't get her as a pup but think she might have had colie in her with the way Bella acts


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I have four wonderful rescue crossbreeds and a working bred border collie, as can be seen in my signature picture.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I have Buster. His mother was a cairn terrier but no idea what the father was. He was from an accidental litter and the owner gave me him for free because she wouldn't take money for a cross


i'm sorry but i want buster, he is a mini bobbie, with that look and colouring, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase!:lol:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Daynna said:


> and bear who is also a springer spaniel x malamute hes around 24ish in aswell and around 30kg


From Maya's litter? Think I'm catching up! Brig (springer) is about 22kg and 20 inches to shoulder, so I'm guessing that the Mal influence has added height.

Bear? I called the pup I chose Bear! Me and OH chose one each from a litter in August-tons of pics in my album (Spangles)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> i'm sorry but i want buster, he is a mini bobbie, with that look and colouring, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase!:lol:


No you can't have him lol *hides him*


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> No you can't have him lol *hides him*


one day :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bullet said:


> one day :lol:


No I'll sic my trained attack rabbit on you if you try lol.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> From Maya's litter? Think I'm catching up! Brig (springer) is about 22kg and 20 inches to shoulder, so I'm guessing that the Mal influence has added height.
> 
> Bear? I called the pup I chose Bear! Me and OH chose one each from a litter in August-tons of pics in my album (Spangles)


Yep, they look abit like Short lab crosses in real life with curly mal tails lol they havnt been weighed or measured since around 14months old tho so they could be a little more now they are nearly 2 

Springerhusky Named Bear, but it was on my list for Zeb so lucky i didnt get my own way with him or we wouldve had two Bears lol as we didnt get bear till he was 8months old


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have Charlie...Lab x Retriever 7 yrs old nearly 8...never been to vets, except for the normal jabs, and friend to everyone lol:thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have Dixie, mum was JRT and dad Collie/Lab









And I have Dave, mum Lab/Staff (think the staff parent was also cross tho lol) dad Collie


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a little chi x wire dauxie


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I have Sam,he's 12, his mum (a rescue dog) was a Bearded Collie x (we think with Irish Wolfhound) and no idea what his dad was but we think Retriever. He is the most wonderful dog you could ever meet.


























And Sams mum, she was 12 when she died 2 years ago, she was my mums dog.

in her youth









about a week before she died


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Great pictures wyrd!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

PinkEars said:


> She is very cute. There looks like something quite distinctive in the face I'm not sure if i see poodle, defo springer but i can't put my finger on the other half...


Her coat is very poodle type - non-shedding, needs regular clipping etc. Her character is totally springer. Fun-loving, off lead walks are her favourite, loves bushes and anything messy! And really sweet!

And thank you, she isn't your typical stunner, but she is really cute


----------



## Sandy&Henry (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi have Henry, hes a cyprus dog, and here are so many crossbreads you dony know what there are. I think Henry is a american Staffy x no idea!


----------



## Sandy&Henry (Oct 25, 2010)

Here r some pics of him!


----------



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

Sook is a GST/Whippet cross, you don't have to guess who was the dominant partner in that union.

Nice pics, don't suppose anyone can explain how to put pics in your post, I still can't get the avatar to work, keep getting error messages.


----------



## millie mo (Aug 3, 2010)

i have a lovely bichon x poodle shes my very own real life teddy bear:lol:


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

This is Lucky he's an Old English sheep dog Cross Golden Retriever










I also have Angel who's a Saluki cross Whippet










and Brillo who we think is either a Poodle cross Jack Russel or a Westie cross JR










I will always go for a cross breed over a pedigree :thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We had a 'bitza' dog for 13 years, he died in 2000. If I could have gotten another like him then I would have in a flash but no idea what he was or what he was crossed with. His mum was small, similar to a lhasa in pet clip, we were told that the dad was some big hairy white dog that got into the garden.

Here is my Brandy...


----------



## Lunaness (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi there (be gentle with me - this is my 1st post!)

I've got a labrador x collie & a border collie, neither have any pedigree & both a fantastic dogs! 

Homer, my cross, was a rescue at 9 months & I don't know the history or pedigree of his parents but I would guess that they didn't have any, and Thora, my Collie, was bread from my friends 2 dogs, one of which was a rescue farm dog (didn't want to herd sheep) and the other doesn't have a pedigree.

Health wise, Homer has had fragmented coronoid process in his front right elbow & could possibly experience the same in his left at some time, due to rapid growth when he was young (quite common in large breeds apparently) but apart from that he's a very fit & healthy dog.

Thora has recently been diagnosed with epilepsy, a condition we're just starting to learn to live with, but otherwise is a very fit & active dog who squeezes ever ounce of enjoyment out of life!

When I first decided to get a dog, I was determiined that I wanted a rescue because there are so many dogs who need homes. I was thinking of getting another dog when he was about 2 as he used to get really bad separation anxiety when I had to leave him (a throwback from being dumped in a rescue centre when he was young I think), and was looking for another suitable rescue when a dog walking buddy annouced that her collie bitch was going to have puppies! It seemed the logical thing to do to have one of hers, epsecially as all the dogs are all part of a "pack" which see each other & walk together every day. I wasn't concerned with getting a pedigree, the nature, health & wellbeing of the dog is far more important to me...that's just my opinion.

Ness


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

I have sassy springerx collie






Bruno labxspringer


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a Chiweenie!
I love my silly american made up breed!
(Chihuahua x mini Daschund in case you was wondering!)


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have two crossbreeds.

Monty who is a Cockapoo ( golden Cocker x with black mini poodle) and Milly a Cavapoo ( tri col Cavalier x apricot mini poodle).

and they are both:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

here is titch


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Jack Russell x Westie called Rupert!

He's ace!


----------



## poppysmum (Jan 7, 2010)

I have Poppy whos weimaraner/border collie.


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

i have a lab x springer spaniel who is a working gundog now 14 years young he is a bit of a bulldozer always knocking things over but otherwise a lovely dog that loves his job his name is "mad max"


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He is gorgeous and he looks like a puppy still lol 
I have Jack a Cocker x Springer pup hes lush


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Clio is collie x beagle


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a cross, but I deliberately sought out a non-pedigree border collie. The only other "breed" I'd consider is a lurcher. And in my (totally unbiased of course!) opinion, BCs make the nicest cross breeds I've ever met!


----------



## Cherryt (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww Trigger is the double of our Bella, who is also a staff/rottie cross, I'll post some pics up of her soon!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

We are getting a X breed shih-tuz jack russell on tuesday


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

i have Rocky he is a boxer x staffy, i wanted a boxer OH wanted a staffy so seemed like the best mix. i dont call him a crossbread or mongel though i call him a highbred (sp) 

here he is


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 4 dogs, one of which is a staffie cross. Cookie is a private rescue, her mother was a staffie, i suspect her dad was a Heinz 59! She is very small and a total sweetheart! I also have a staffie Alfie, who is non registered. 

My 2 other dogs Maisie, labrador and Molly, staffie are both kc registered. To be honest, the papers don't mean anything to me. I have no intention of showing (apart from fun charity shows) or breeding. Maisie is spayed and Molly will be as soon as she is old enough.


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

my gorgeous staffy girl. We think she's a cross though. She's a rescue so it's anyone's guess


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alfie in my sig pics is a Greyhound x Staffi. He's a rescue so we can't be 100% on that but everyone seems to agree.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

I have nothing against pure breeds (there are some that I actually REALLY love) but I would choose a cross each and every time.

My Bingo is a Chihuahua x Shihtzu and I reckon I've got the best (and not the worst) of both breeds










And my Mum's puppy Pippa is a spanial/bischon x spaniel










Although (as previous posters have said) you know what you're getting with pure breeds I'm wary of their health issues having been over bred and un crossed for generations and I tend to prefer NOT knowing what you're going to get


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

No idea at all what Lily and Branston are!!

Everyone has their opinion, so far we've been told: Ooh, they've defnitely got....

Collie
Springer
Dalmation
Labrador
Jack Russell
Staffy
Beagle 
Bassett


All I know is that they're gorgeous and I love em 

Opinions welcome!!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Marley is a jr x i'v not got a clue


----------



## Jubbly (Jun 9, 2011)

Taco is a Chihuahua X JRT.

I'm not sure if he's "technically" a cross or a mongrel as his dad was chihuahua and his mum was chihuahua X JRT???? Either way, he's totally bonkers!!


----------



## umajane (Apr 19, 2011)

I prefer crosses and moggies!

Pom x chi here!


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a JR x Chi and I find that she is just the ideal dog for me. When she is naughty we say she is having a Chihuahua day!! And when she is obedient and playful she is having a JR day. Lovely size for me as I am disabled and our older dog puts up with her because she is smaller. I don't think lhe would be able to cope if she challenged him too much


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I now have three, well three who live here as well as Britches and Bruce we also have T-Bo, my daughters birthday prezzie. He's growing so fast we can hardly keep track but he's still very tiny bless him. He's JRT X Chihuahua and full of beans, lol.

He's just over five months old.









He adores his uncle Bruce.









And a bask in the sunshine.









He's so grown up for his age and still no trouble at all.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 3 

Sadie - BC x JRT 
Louie - ESS x Lab
Benjie - Your guess is as good as mine 


Zoe - she looks pure staffie to me, Staffies are a very diverse breed, like BC's and JRT's you can get some small, short, tall, leggy, stocky, thin - it varies... but she looks pure Staffie to me


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive got 3 lurchers and 1 patterdale now. So 4 crossbreeds here!


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

i have a staffy x whippet - we rescued him nearly 9 years ago now


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

bingblazenskyla said:


> i have a staffy x whippet - we rescued him nearly 9 years ago now


I couldnt see this and not say....

I wanna see that gorgeous boy again!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My lovely Jet is a true mongrel.A lot of people have played the 'guess what breeds are there' game, and come up with quite a few possibilities. But I'll never know for sure coz he was a rescue.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

My Morris is 100% mongrel. His mother is a chi x who knows and his father is a german shepherd x greyhound x who knows what. Although his original human keeps tring to convince me that he is a lurcher.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

My little dexter is a cross breed! 

English bull terrier cross Heinz 57!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww Dexter is lovely and you can really see the bull terrier in him:001_smile:

Edit to add: he's got lovely pearly whites too


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Hols<3Millie said:


> I am not going to have a war on this post and i will have it closed if need be!!
> But i was just wondering how many people here have mongrel as i have noticed that an awful lot of people on here have pedigrees (i have nothing against that) but just curious as i don't see many mongrels on here.
> 
> I have a 10 year old Basenji cross called Millie ('innocent' dog in my signiture lol)


I've got the mongrellyest mongrel you can get. No one can gues what breeds he's crossed with. He's lovely, though I am biased 

Here's Bizkit Orninoco Jackson wondering when the builder's will be finished wrecking our house.


----------



## Annica (May 11, 2011)

I have a Golden Retriever x Cocker Spaniel x Riesenschnauzer named Barney ! He dosent look like any of the breeds though, haha


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

all these babies are adorable handsome xbreeds. ive always had xbreeds.
when first married we took my husbands dog to live with us, shandy who was a samoid x, then we had penny a wonderful black and white collie x whippet? and now we have our wonderful harry, springer x, dont know what with .
all strong healthy dogs, who lived good long lives.
michelle x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> awww Dexter is lovely and you can really see the bull terrier in him:001_smile:
> 
> Edit to add: he's got lovely pearly whites too


Thank you! yeah he takes after his mum with the English bull terrier looks, but the legs and way he springs around he takes after his dad (we think his dad has abit of collie,lab and jr in him but were not sure.) 

And thank you for the teeth comment too!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> No idea what cross she is.
> I think poodle X springer, but she is a rescue so there is no way to ever now.
> 
> Here is Bella-boo!


She looks very much like a shih tzu cross! <3


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Argent said:


> She looks very much like a shih tzu cross! <3


I thought that too, it's the shape of her face and her ears


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I thought that too, it's the shape of her face and her ears


Yeah, she looks very similar facially to my Oscar, but obviously with a bit of spanielly influence too, what a sweetie!
Even her body and the way her legs are set actually looks very shih tzuish too, but you can definately see the springer in those speckles and that lovely feathered tail


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

SLB said:


> I have 3
> 
> Sadie - BC x JRT
> Louie - ESS x Lab
> ...


We'll never really know. But not fussed she's such an amazing girl. Can't believe some of the crosses and how gorgeous they are


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I get my cross tomorrow afternoon and i really cant wait


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

portiaa said:


> My little dexter is a cross breed!
> 
> English bull terrier cross Heinz 57!


I like him!!!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

bullet said:


> One x mutt comming up:lol:


OH WOW! THAT'S ONE BEAUTIFUL DOGGIE! Almost looks a little Irish Wolf houndish  utterly adorable!


----------



## Cherryt (Jun 9, 2011)

This is our Bella! Shes a staff/rottie cross. She is absolutely adorable, she has the crazy charm of a staffie, combined with the clumsy "I'll barge through it rather than walk round it" attitude of a rottie 

Oh, and shes the only dog I've ever had who loves having a bath :thumbup:


----------



## mrs fud (Jun 16, 2011)

This is my new addition Freddie he is a lurcher (3/4 Whippet and 1/4 Bedlington)


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I have a mongrel (hate that word though)

Zeus a Boxer x (unsure)


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got 3....


----------



## Cherryt (Jun 9, 2011)

Zeus looks like he has staffie in him somewhere, with that lovely brindle marking!


----------



## Springador (Jun 21, 2011)

I have had pedigees. But I must say I prefere my crossbreeds, I had a rough collie. But he sadly passed and we got a pup whom we rescued, he's a collie x jack Russell, he's getting a bit old now at 14, last year I got a springador. (lab x springer). I love them


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

I have:

Kira - Collie X Alsation (75% collie)








Charka - Collie X Lab








Kaizer - Collie X Alsation (75% collie)








Best dogs I could ever ask for!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I will confess that I fostered a japanese spitz x jack russell for three days. He was a beautiful but unfortunately he was very aggressive towards my two children and I just couldn't take the risk, he was good in every otherway so he went to a childless home.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Lab X springer spaniel.
Nothings wrong with a cross breed 
they do the exact same thing as pedigree's do ha!


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a pug x jack russel I also have a pedigree gsd


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

I got my Penny Pancake she is a Beagle crossed Jack Russell.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Max is a mongrel, Milly's a lurcher:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Sammy might be a cross but with what i dont know, as both parents were Akita lol


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had several crosses, all were strays or rescues (though I've also had several rescues/strays that were pedigree, including my Baillie):

Bear - some sort of terrier cross, wee man, big personality
Casey - Yellow lab x GSD (so sweet)
Peanut - some sort of GSD cross (with what I will never know!) 
Princess - GSD x Chow (beautiful girl!)

Mongrels are great


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

We have always had crossbreeds or mongrels and love the way they are so quirky so you never know what you are going to get if you get one as a pup. We always rescue too as we have no children so feel we can do this and we have had all sorts of different crosses; some harder work than others but all memorable. We have 5 now and love them all so much


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

This is Lily my Springer X Cocker Spaniel










She basically looks like a Springer but is calm at home like a Cocker.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Lola my American cocker x Jack Russell she is defo a character!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I have *4 *crossbreeds.

Three Lurchers and a Patterdale (which i believe is considered a crossbreed as it isnt a KC reg breed)


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a cross, JRT... Here abouts they are a well established type known as the boerenfox (farmers fox) and are a typical farm dog..

Dont have English info but there are some photos here

Boerenfox.nl


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Two mongrels here, one 3/4 GSDand 1/4 Border Collie and one Labrador cross Poodle. The first one, Rex, is a 40kg 3 year-old male with a terrific reputation as a dog fighter and the other, Tess, is a 12kg bitch with pale orange curls.

Rex came to me with a History involving local dogs; kangaroos and finally pedigree rams. He was not de-sexed until the day after I got him (about 2 years-old). Tess is a little fluffy moppet.

Give you two guesses as to who is the boss....... and nicks bones from the other.


----------



## max_and_beau (Oct 16, 2010)

Beau is a german shepard pedigree and shes 14 months

Max is a lab x golden retriver mix and hes 21 months


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

my Reu (poodle x bedlington)










i just loves him :001_tt1:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My new boy - 
Prince, Doberman x GSD. 
Isn`t he booful?










and funny










and sweet


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> My new boy -
> Prince, Doberman x GSD.
> Isn`t he booful?
> 
> ...


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

How gorgeous is he??


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

we have Colin 15 week boxer x labrador
i googed it and came back with a boxerdor lol
i quite like that lol


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

:001_tt1:I have * 3 * crossbreeds

1 Collie X Lab

2 Collie X GSD (Both are 3/4 collie, 1/4 GSD)

:001_tt1:


----------



## neen26 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a JRT x Chihauhau.

She looks very much jack russel but has a softer face and bigger ears. but shes very small like a chihauhau and a total lapdog.

Nina


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a shar pei x collie/lab....he is in my pic below. He is my big cuddly teddybear!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

In my earlier post in this thread I only had two. A JRT, which is a type not a breed, and a mongrel. Seven weeks ago I adopted a lurcher and I'm picking up an elderly JRT collie cross to join the fold tomorrow


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Both my dogs are x breeds Jack(the little one in pic) was found in a box on the street aged about 6 wks old, so we dont know what he is,,, but he sure is lovable,, Charlie our other dog came to us 4 wks ago today, he is a Whippit x poodle !!! he is 14 months old and we love him to bits


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

PinkEars said:


> She is very cute. There looks like something quite distinctive in the face I'm not sure if i see poodle, defo springer but i can't put my finger on the other half...


Really see something of my tibetan when he was clipped short


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

My lovely boy Dougie


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

It would be intresting to know what percentage of owners have mongrel or cross breed and pedigree as a national statistic, but when all is said it makes no diffrence a dog is a dog as long as you are happy with the one you have chosen to partner as each dog is as individuall as its owner and its all down to personall prefrences and choice and by the way yours is a nice looking animall.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Both my dogs are x breeds Jack(the little one in pic) was found in a box on the street aged about 6 wks old, so we dont know what he is,,, but he sure is lovable,, Charlie our other dog came to us 4 wks ago today, he is a Whippit x poodle !!! he is 14 months old and we love him to bits


awwwwwwww what a lovely picture and cute dogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

i have one of each 
max pure bred BC
and axl
cross akita with most probs a straight backed GSD


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

My lurcher is a local running dog/local terrier cross

Perhaps my Dogo is crossed with something as well cos she is quite slight at the moment (a Spanish greyhound, methinks)


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

Come to think of it, my Mal is quite "refined" and nowhere near as blocky as most Mals I see about. Perhaps another cross in my midst?!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Mrs White said:


> Come to think of it, my Mal is quite "refined" and nowhere near as blocky as most Mals I see about. Perhaps another cross in my midst?!


Looks more sibe than malamute  hard to see would need a better photo


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Looks more sibe than malamute  hard to see would need a better photo


I've just had a look through my photos and seen that I have precious few of the big daft lump doing anything but lying down. He's an easy-going geezer in the house

Will try and get some action shots over the next few days:thumbup:

For now, though:


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Rollo , Westie (mum) x Staffy (daddy)


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Bailey is a toy poodle x poodle/jack russell. So 3/4 poodle as I keep telling people who ask if he is one.

I keep getting, aw is it a labradoodle? Seems like a lot of people round me think anything with poodley hair is a labradoodle, even a full poodle as I once saw!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Buster is a terrier cross of questionable parentage.
Mum Lakeland x, dad...god knows


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Conan is a German Shepherd x Doberman


----------



## sophieanne93 (Jul 4, 2012)

my next door neighbour has a pug x shih tzu and shes a lovely little thing!

shes the size and colours of a tan coloured pug just really fluffy


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Finley's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross Rottweiler


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

There are some really beautiful and handsome dogs on here. I like to be able to see the crosses, but my favourites are the real Heinz 57's.


Erin (snuggles post) looks so gentle..and Bella Boo how cute is she..
I am currently in love with 3 Pointer x RR, all jet black with the beautiful pointer face. if only I had the room for one of them to stay.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I too really dislike the word mongrel. Here is our handsome rottie x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have zelda who is cocker spaniel x miniature poodle.. but then i also have grizzler who is a pedigree oes.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine are both pure (though I have some doubts about one of them) but neither are registered so not 'pedigree'. I used to have a collie with more than a splash of jack russel in her. She was a rescue so not sure exactly but she had a small collie body and legs and more of a jack russel head.


----------



## leaky5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Some have you might have seen Penny on other threads. She is a Westie x Scottie , I got told off on another forum for calling her a Scoland (which I think is a recognised breed in the US).

First time with the collar on.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Not now, but I had Pepsi (Rhodesian Ridgeback/Whippet etc etc cross) for many years from the (then) NCDL. All others are breed dogs but Jorja wasn't allowed on the KC pedigree register and I had to 'deny' her father or she'd be caught in a catch 22 and not allowed on either the breed or working register :-(

Technically she's a border collie, but officially she's a working sheepdog with sire unknown ... - thanks to that Pedigree Dogs Exposed programme :-(

Pepsi










Jorja









When I sent the form off the KC rang me and asked who was her sire and I said 'I'm not telling you!' lol do they think I'm mad? When I was open about it they sent the form back and said she should be on the breed register, so I asked would she be accepted on that? and they said no, she wouldn't... and they said if I admitted both parents were border collies she couldn't go on the working register either... they should make their minds up, so I had to deny her father :-(


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure if I have posted in this.. and cba to look :lol:










(L-R) 
Pennie - Springer x Lab
Benjie - GSD/Lab/Terrier (We don't really know)
Louie - Springer x Lab
Missy - Shih x Lhasa (not mine)
Sadie - Collie x Jack Russell

And I have a foster coming at the end of the month who is a GSD/Lab/Staffie mix.

One day I will have my pedigree.. :lol:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

My Ziggy's a border collie cross Jack Russell.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have daniel, the chiweenie (long coat chihuahua x mini long haired dachshund) he's 16 weeks monday








with his mum dinky & my other little man dai bach a sausage


----------



## katielouise88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes I have a mongrel.Have no idea what breeds shes crossed with, I think shes a bit of a few things lol.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I have a mental saluki x whippet. Good on the cotton tails though at long last, took some training I can tell you.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

When i was growing up we had a total mongrel and he was the sweetest dog ever (well with me) he was extremely protective and wouldnt let anyone in the street if i was playing out. now me and the OH (we share lol) have 1 pure which is a shih tzu and the softest staffy x border collie in the world


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

My family rescued a collie cross pup when I was a kid (our first dog) - we thought she maybe had some whippet in her but couldn't be sure. She was an amazing dog and I miss her - she was 14 or 15 in this pic:










My parents rescued another collie cross a few years ago after our old dog died, and on Monday my husband and I got a spaniel cross from our local rescue centre and on Wednesday my brother and his family got a white GSD/collie cross from their local rescue. Our next family get-together is going to be fun! 

Here's our Cookie:


----------

